

Ask HN:  How is Loopt making money? - keltecp11

Anyone know?
======
thorax
Some old discussion here:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/15/loopt-may-be-
friending-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/15/loopt-may-be-friending-
more-mobile-networks/)

> Loopt has remained tight lipped about who they’re talking to, but the pitch
> is pretty clear. Competition is driving down mobile voice revenues which
> Loopt says they can help offset by driving new profits in data plans people
> pay for to use the program. Currently they make money through $2.99/month
> subscription plans or by being bundled in with a phone data plan. Location
> based services and advertising are also other key revenue sources. Loopt
> says that 51% of all mobile application revenue already comes from location
> based services.

